# What battery for a 7.6 engine?



## Reddy (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm trying to get a project off the ground here. I recently bought a '72 Custom Convertible in pieces and am turning it into a Super Convertible. The electric start I'm using came off a much older tractor, which was actually a 6 volt system. I'm planning on running a 12V battery anyway, because the starters are so overbuilt I hear it's not an issue. 

My questions though, is what battery would be a good choice? I'd like to find something that will be able to use the original hold-down hardware, but wouldn't be too expensive. Any ideas?


----------

